#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  auto reply rules

## omahaNative_1023

sorry to post this question here, but cannot find my answer on the internet anywhere.  i searched many places.  is possible to set up auto reply in outlook and make the subject look like this?

-- Re: subject --

i want it to be that the auto reply puts -Re:- before the original subject.  I found an article about rules and making template emails, but cant post the link right now.

but does not say if I can do what i want.  is this possible?  i have office 2016.  thank you.

----------

